
Ask HN: I have been offered a position as a Senior, but do not really qualify - klunger
I have been given a job offer as a &quot;Senior Software Engineer&quot; at a fairly well-known consultancy. It pays quite well and seems like a great offer.<p>The problem is, I don&#x27;t really think I am a Senior. I would say that I am pretty solidly a mid-level Android app developer. I have about 2 years experience with app development (over a 4 year period, since I was also doing a lot of testing and had some parental leave in there. I was totally clear about this during the recruitment process).<p>From before that, I have about 2.5 years experience with some unrelated engineering (mostly matlab scripting, doing physics based modelling and simulations. While this is technically coding, it definitely did nothing to make me a good software engineer. I didn&#x27;t even know what version control was until I started doing apps.)<p>I am worried they are going to give me responsibilities I am not really qualified for. I don&#x27;t feel comfortable making big architecture decisions. I don&#x27;t feel comfortable choosing the right technology for a new project. I am good at component implementation and write pretty clean code. I work well with others.  On this cool matrix, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sijinjoseph.com&#x2F;programmer-competency-matrix&#x2F; I would say I am somewhere between Level 1 and 2 for most things. The only one I am Level 3 is probably &quot;communication&quot;. I guess that liberal arts degree was good for something after all.<p>So, my question is, What do I do? Do I tell them, &quot;Hey, it&#x27;s cool you think I am a senior, but could you pay me a bit less and just call me a regular old software engineer?&quot; This seems like the most honest thing to do, but might also result in the offer being withdrawn. Can you &quot;fake it till you make it&quot; in a senior role? This seems unlikely.<p>Thanks in advance for your insight.
======
DoreenMichele
_I am worried they are going to give me responsibilities I am not really
qualified for._

When I had a corporate job, one thing became incredibly clear to me: I had no
idea how my performance compared to other people with the same job I had, but
people above me absolutely knew.

Take the job. Make sure you get clear performance metrics. Measure yourself
objectively against those metrics. Ignore everything else because the reality
is that getting perspective on yourself as compared to other people is one of
the hardest tasks in the world and most of us outright suck at it.

------
czbond
Are you sure you don't have fears "imposter syndrome"? A few things: "Senior"
as a term has been pushed down in the actual experience required (eg: I've
seen director postings with 5-7 years experience... when truthfully it is at
least 10). Additionally, if anything, companies generally "push down" an
applicant to the lower rung, especially in consulting. So the fact that they
are suggesting "Senior" I'd say is probably right. Also, think about it as a
way to "up your game". The moment you onboard, take every Senior, Junior, and
Principal out to lunch/coffee, etc and say "what is expected of this role -
genuinely"? Then ask each of those whom is the best person to watch in your
role - and try to gauge where they are.

Edit: Why do firms "push down"? Each is different; some may be needed a very
particular role filled at a client, some believe in "give candy quickly" and
promote 1-2 years after hiring (when possibly that person was already
operating at the promoted level).

------
icedchai
Title inflation has been rampant over the past 20 years. I think I first
became a "senior engineer" when I was 24 years old, only a couple years out of
school.

You should tell them you think you're more qualified for principal engineer,
but you realize they may not have that title in their hierarchy. Can you get
more money to compensate?

------
JanisL
I like that you have self awareness about these things.

I think the crucial thing to realize is that "senior" means very different
things to different organizations and people. If their idea of senior is more
in line with other places idea of mid-level then taking the position might be
really good.

If they have made an offer then it shows they are willing to pay you that
amount. If they have assessed your skills and their needs correctly I wouldn't
be opening a conversation by offering to work for less. If there is a big gap
between what you will be expected to do and what you can do then this is a
concern. Address this potential gap in skills, do you have other people you
can learn from? Access to external help if need be?

------
wallflower
I always repost this link to this excellent essay when someone asks about
becoming a senior engineer. Good luck!

[https://allarsblog.com/2018/03/16/confessions-of-an-
unreal-e...](https://allarsblog.com/2018/03/16/confessions-of-an-unreal-
engine-4-engineering-firefighter/)

------
ChicagoDave
Fake it til you make it. The only way to become senior is to do the work. If
you have the opportunity, take it.

